
Progressive Capitalism Is Not an Oxymoron - FailMore
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/19/opinion/sunday/progressive-capitalism.html
======
pizzazzaro
Freedom is just another lie when you can't afford it.

Sure, the marketplace provides choices - all with the same coverage in a race
to the bottom, by nearly a half-dozen "health" insurance banks.

Burn down the Milton Friedman, Chicago-Boys _church_ of economics. That dogma
doesnt serve anyone but banks and oil companies that refuse to grow with the
market. It only pretends to be a science, a school, rationalizing the effort
to encourage the worst of human behaviour.

The only argument left is about whether Keynes or Marx applies better in this
perspective. And I usually lean towards Kropotkin.

~~~
johnisgood
You left out Austrian economics.

[https://mises.org/wire/difference-between-austrians-and-
ever...](https://mises.org/wire/difference-between-austrians-and-everyone-
else-—-one-easy-chart)

[https://mises.org/wire/austrian-economics-vs-keynesian-
econo...](https://mises.org/wire/austrian-economics-vs-keynesian-economics-
one-simple-chart)

~~~
pizzazzaro
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt the Austrian School just an older variant on
the Laissez-Faire failure?

------
spammersharass
For the 1001th time, inequality is not by default a negative or positive
thing. If it's the result of freedom and the market, then it is a _good_
thing. A rising tide, raises all boats.

~~~
blueboo
And the tide comes in and out every day

Meanwhile in the non-facile analogized real world, real wages haven’t budged
in 40 years [https://www.epi.org/publication/understanding-the-
historic-d...](https://www.epi.org/publication/understanding-the-historic-
divergence-between-productivity-and-a-typical-workers-pay-why-it-matters-and-
why-its-real/)

~~~
CompelTechnic
Both real median wages and real median per capita income are growing. Part of
the rise of income is the fact that people are working more hours than they
used to.

[https://www.advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates/2018/10/1...](https://www.advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates/2018/10/16/u-s-
household-incomes-a-51-year-perspective)

[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/LES1252881600Q](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/LES1252881600Q)

Some of the data used by your source uses the year 2000 as a baseline. This
was a highwater mark and feels like cherry-picking (caveat: it is a nice round
number). This narrative was especially strong during the great recession, but
it is not strong today.

~~~
blueboo
Yikes. Up 10% over 40 years!!... quite the antidote to my so-called cherry-
picking.

